# WLAN Outdoor über 900m?



## PeterEF (25 Juli 2006)

Problem:

ein Kunde möchte gern das Signal einer Webcam über WLAN im freien übertragen. Entfernung Luftlinie ca. 900m, trotzdem keine direkte Sicht, da Hügel dazwischen (Thüringer Wald eben).
D.h. ich benötige zwei Access-Points und einen Repeater, das ganze für ca. -20...50°C, IP65 und mit frei tauschbaren Antennen, evt. sogar mit einer Art Richtantenne im Auslieferungszustand.

Kennt jemand erprobte Anbieter dafür? Danke!


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Problem:
> 
> ein Kunde möchte gern das Signal einer Webcam über WLAN im freien übertragen. Entfernung Luftlinie ca. 900m, trotzdem keine direkte Sicht, da Hügel dazwischen (Thüringer Wald eben).
> D.h. ich benötige zwei Access-Points und einen Repeater, das ganze für ca. -20...50°C, IP65 und mit frei tauschbaren Antennen, evt. sogar mit einer Art Richtantenne im Auslieferungszustand.
> ...


Die Suche hätte meine Empfehlung zu Tage gefördert. Im Outdoor Bereich haben wir auf Strecken von 1,5km (Sichtverbindung) schon LANCOM eingesetzt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juli 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Problem:
> 
> ein Kunde möchte gern das Signal einer Webcam über WLAN im freien übertragen. Entfernung Luftlinie ca. 900m, trotzdem keine direkte Sicht, da Hügel dazwischen (Thüringer Wald eben).
> D.h. ich benötige zwei Access-Points und einen Repeater, das ganze für ca. -20...50°C, IP65 und mit frei tauschbaren Antennen, evt. sogar mit einer Art Richtantenne im Auslieferungszustand.
> ...



Hallo,

bei den Anforderungen ... wenn es eine 
Lösung gibt, dann hier:

http://www.dataeagle.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei den Anforderungen ... wenn es eine
> Lösung gibt, dann hier:
> ...


Gibt's des auch für Ethernet?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's des auch für Ethernet?



Na freilich: http://www.schildknecht.info/?navi_id=12&content_id=43


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2006)

http://www.lancom-systems.de/LANCOM-OAP-54-Wireless.112.0.html
Okay, der kann's aber auch.


----------



## thomass5 (25 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
mal nichts zur techn. Seite. Soll die Funkverbindung nur über das "eigene" Grundstück verlaufen oder auch über andere? Ich glaube da könnten rechtliche Probleme auftreten die vielleicht vorher zu klären wären.
Thomas


----------



## PeterEF (25 Juli 2006)

Das ist genau die Art von Antworten, für die ich solche Foren so liebe (hätte, könnte, wären): 


			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Die Suche hätte meine Empfehlung zu Tage gefördert. Im Outdoor Bereich haben wir auf Strecken von 1,5km (Sichtverbindung) schon LANCOM eingesetzt.


Trotz full quote die Frage nicht gelesen? Hätten wir direkte Sichtverbindung, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt. 

@thomass5:





> Ich glaube da könnten rechtliche Probleme auftreten die vielleicht vorher zu klären wären.


 Wir haben 2006 und sogar die RegTP (heute Bundesnetzagentur) verwendet die bescheidene Arbeitskraft Ihrer Beamten mit bekanntem Erfolg lieber auf die Preisdrückerei bei Kommunikation, Strom und Gas als auf Bürokratie. Im besten Pisa-Deutsch heißt es hier: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/Allgemeinzuteilungen/WLAN_dv.html
u.a.



> *Mit WLAN Funkverbindungen dürfen verschieden Grundstücke miteinander verbunden werden*


 
Allen Antwortern herzlichen Dank und eine hoffentlich angenehm kühle Nacht!


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2006)

Bei dieser Entfernung, ohne direkte Sicht, das kannst du wahrscheinlich vergessen. Na gut, so ein wenig gehen Funkwellen ja um die Ecke rolleyes: ), aber bei einem Berg mit Bäumen hast du da schlechte Karten. Ich hab zu Hause einen Lancom (sehr zufrieden) und dazu (noch verpackt) eine Outdoorantenne. Kannst ja zum Testen vorbeikommen, Berg ist vorhanden  . Die Outdoorantennen von Lancom gibt es mit 30 und 70 Grad (ungefähr) Abstrahlwinkel, ist zwar noch keine Richtantenne, aber immerhin.


----------



## seeba (26 Juli 2006)

Ehm man kann ja 3 LANCOMs nehmen und einen als Repeater schalten.  Jaja, meine scheiß Antworten!


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2006)

@Seeba
Ja, ja, hast schon selbst geantwortet  . Den Dritten AP auf den Berg, mitten im Wald, da kann er den Rest des Weges auch noch ein Kabel ziehen. Stromversorgung mit Solar-Accu-Pack :-D . 
Wie wäre es mit einem Metallspiegel, der wird an einem Baum ganz oben so plaziert, daß er die Funkwellen in die gewünschte Richtung ablenkt. Dann kann man aber nicht den gerden Weg nehmen, sondern muß eine "Ecke" bauen, damit der nötige Reflektionswinkel nicht zu groß wird.


----------



## seeba (26 Juli 2006)

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht.


			
				PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. ich benötige zwei Access-Points und einen Repeater


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2006)

@Seeba
Ist doch keiner aufgeregt, laß dich nicht verarsch... :s11: .


----------



## Torsten (27 Juli 2006)

Hallo Peter,

hier ein Link zu einem erprobten WLAN Provider.
http://www.ilm-provider.de/index2.html

es handelt sich hierbei um Entfernungen jenseits von 900m
und es funktioniert


----------



## CrazyCat (28 Juli 2006)

Warum verwendet ihr nicht einfach 2 Satellitenanlagen?

Damit könnt ihr die Daten weiß Gott wohin senden und der Berg ist egal. 

Die Methode mit mehreren Antennen ist gar nicht so schlecht und wird öfters eingesetzt, auch wenn es sich dabei meist um Übertragungsstrecken von über 900m handelt.

Mit einem Funksignal kann man anders einfach keine Kurve kriegen.


----------



## PeterEF (28 Juli 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zu Hause einen Lancom (sehr zufrieden) und dazu (noch verpackt) eine Outdoorantenne. Kannst ja zum Testen vorbeikommen, Berg ist vorhanden  .


 
Manebach? Wenn ich hier zum Fenster raussschaue und den Blick rechts am Kickelhahn vorbei schweifen lasse, sehe ich das halbe Dorf. Auf das Angebot zum Testen komm ich evt. nochmal zurück, wenn wir den Auftrag haben. Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## PeterEF (28 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

und Danke für den Tip.


			
				Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein Link zu einem erprobten WLAN Provider.
> http://www.ilm-provider.de/index2.html


Nun, es mag wohl funktionieren. Ist aber für unser Problem nur einsetzbar, wenn die je einen Hotspot am Anfang und am Ziel unserer Strecke hätten. Am Friseursalon in Frankenhain nützt mir das nix.


----------



## Ralle (28 Juli 2006)

@PeterEF

Siehste, so klein ist díe Welt :-D .


----------



## lefrog (29 Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier daheim eine W-Lan Richtfunkstrecke zu einem Bekannten, der (nur) 400m entfernt wohnt. Unsere kleine, mit sehr "billigen" Material aufgebaute, Richtfunkstrecke verläuft ihen Sichtverbindung, da sind hingegen drei größere Bäume und mehrere Häuser dazwischen, jedenfalls die Dächer ragen ein wenig in die Sicht. 
Von einer Qualitätsverbindung kann man da sicherlich nicht reden, aber wir kommen auf immerhin bis zu 1Mb/s. Gut - bei schlechtem Wetter kann es hin und wieder eine kleine Unterbrechung geben, aber für und genügt das vollends. Unsere eingesetzten Repeater sind von Lancom, glaube ich... Ich habe mich darum nicht gekümmert, sondern mein Nachbar - mit dem Funktioniert die Vebindung hingegen hervorragend - eventuell weil es eben keine W-Lan verbindung ist?  

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## nade (4 August 2006)

lefrog schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe hier daheim eine W-Lan Richtfunkstrecke zu einem Bekannten, der (nur) 400m entfernt wohnt. Unsere kleine, mit sehr "billigen" Material aufgebaute, Richtfunkstrecke verläuft ihen Sichtverbindung, da sind hingegen drei größere Bäume und mehrere Häuser dazwischen, jedenfalls die Dächer ragen ein wenig in die Sicht.
> Von einer Qualitätsverbindung kann man da sicherlich nicht reden, aber wir kommen auf immerhin bis zu 1Mb/s. Gut - bei schlechtem Wetter kann es hin und wieder eine kleine Unterbrechung geben, aber für und genügt das vollends. Unsere eingesetzten Repeater sind von Lancom, glaube ich... Ich habe mich darum nicht gekümmert, sondern mein Nachbar - mit dem Funktioniert die Vebindung hingegen hervorragend - eventuell weil es eben keine W-Lan verbindung ist?
> ...



Hallo,
also das hier klingt wie eine Pringles Dose zu einer Richtfunkantenne umgebaut.
Also die Frage währe halt doch wie hoch der Berg die "Sicht" beeinträchtigt?
Beide Orte bzw Gebäude auf gleicher höhe, also ausgehend von der Geographischen?
Die möglichkeit evtl doch annährende Richtfunkcharakteristik zu erreichen bei aufsetzen eines "Antennenmastes" auf eins oder beide Gebäude?
Angedachter Aufstellort des Repeaters in Besitz derer die die Datenverbindung benötigen? Stromversorgung des Repeaters, wie realisierbar?
Fragen über Fragen....
Also die selber bisher gesehenen Außenantennen bringen 10-20 dB Empfangsverstärkung, ebenso sind mitlerweile sogar bei so "Ramschläden" wie Pearl Agency WLan-Booster zu bekommen, die laut Beschreibung bei 100mW Sendeleistung auf 20dB kämen...
Fraglich wiederrum ob dies Ausreichend ist..
*edit* hab was gefunden was evtl http://www.wireless-forum.ch/forum/ weiterhelfen könnte oder zumindest wo evtl einer weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Thosch (4 September 2006)

WLAN (Ethernet über 2,4GHz präzise ausgedrückt) kann man dafür nicht verwenden. Auch ist der Weg über mehrere Accesspoints in der Praxis nicht möglich, das würde ja bedeuten dass man in fremden Grundstücken dazwischen einen Stromanschluss und einen Masten setzen muss! Sorry SEEBA aber diese Anworten höre ich immer wieder in Vorträgen von Referenten die noch nie so eine Anlage in der Praxis selbst installiert haben.

Ethernet kann man auch über andere Funktechniken übertragen. Wir haben da DECT, 868MHz, 459MHz und GPRS etc. Natürlich sind diese Funktechniken langsamer als 2.4GHz jedoch geht dies Technik weiter. Bei Funk gibt es einen physikalischen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite wie bei einem Formel 1 Rennwagen wo man auch schon nach 70km tanken muss.

Ganz sicher funktioniert ein Funkrouter mit GPRS ,was aber laufende monatliche Kosten bedeutet.

Wir bieten solche Systeme an
Thomas Schildknecht
Schildknecht industrielektronik Systeme
office@schildknecht.info

www.schildknecht.info


----------



## PeterEF (5 September 2006)

Danke für den konstruktiven Beitrag. 

ROFLMAO: : 





Thosch schrieb:


> ....die noch nie so eine Anlage in der Praxis selbst installiert haben.....


)

Der Homepage entnehme ich, dass die Übertragung mit 869MHz für Entfernungen bis ca. 1km bei 'Schneller Datenübertragung' bedingt (nur ein '+' )geeignet ist. Wie schnell ist dabei schnelle Datenübertragung?


----------



## Thosch (8 September 2006)

Bei 868MHz wird auf der Luftschnittstelle mit 38400 Baud übertragen. Das Ethernetinterface läuft mit 10Mbit.


----------

